# My little warrior princess



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

She was found at a camp site, motherless, six weeks old....









She was taken care of by a friend of mine, who is a volunteer for a cat rescue foundation, and she stole my heart straight away









On Christmas Day she moved in with us









Are you my mommy???


















Acrobatics


















Discovering tap water









I want out









Xena now


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! She's very cute!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

What a doll.

But as a Dr Who fan "Are you my mommy???" sent a shiver down my spine.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I love her coloring. She's very pretty!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/odipoes/warrior1.jpg

I just love that photo!! What a face!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Xena is beautiful! :love2 How old is she now?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a sweet and lovely blue-cream girl (or as some call it dilute tortoiseshell). She's precious! Lucky you!


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

As a kitten she looked like a british shorthair. She's so beautiful!!


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

@ Dave ph: You never forget your first doctor..... :wink
The first one I really remember well is Tom Baker, though I have seen the earlier series, too.

There is a new series coming up, our guess is it will start on Easter Saturday on BBC1, but there is no official mention of a starting date as yet.....
But in this series, we will finally get to know who River Song really is. 

I might even call a future cat River Song :kittyturn


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Diluted totrtie, I like that term.
She looks more like a Russian Blue to me than a British Shorthair.
But she is a kitten of a blue stray that has been around at the camp site for quite some years, and she has an extended family, all fostered by peopele who adopt cats from the same local rescue organisation I got Xena from.
It looks like they caught the mother, too, last year.

Xena was born somewhere in September 2009, so that makes her 1 1/2 years old


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!


----------

